# Eclipse: Language-Pack



## Guest (1. Sep 2004)

Hi,

habe gerade eclipse installiert und danach habe ich die language package in die gelichen verzeichnisse von eclipse kopiert..also features und plugin ..doch wie kann ich nun die sprache ändern..das gleich mit dem GUI Builder..aber wie??

Danke..


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Hast Du ggf. das Language-Pack für Eclipse 2.1.2 unter einer nicht dazu passenden Eclipse-Version (z. B. 3.0) installiert?

Das verträgt sich nämlich dann nicht miteinander soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2004)

.achsoo

und wie ist das mit dem GUI Builder ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Ich wüßte nicht, daß für den GUI*-*Builder ein Language-Pack existiert.

Am besten gewöhnst Du Dich an die Originalsprache. Language-Packs hinken sowieso immer hinterher.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Hab das Thema mal geteilt.

Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8413&highlight=


----------

